# Shell commandline completion?



## Alain De Vos (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you have a specific setting for completion ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2021)

There are a whole bunch of examples for csh(1)/tcsh(1) in /usr/share/examples/csh/dot.cshrc.


----------

